# Corn offspring



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

What offspring would i get if i breed the following corns?

OpalxButter Stripe
Lavender MotleyxButter Stripe

Thanks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

OpalxButter Stripe = 100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe. 
Lavender MotleyxButter Stripe = 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe.


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> OpalxButter Stripe = 100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe.
> Lavender MotleyxButter Stripe = 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe.


What would i get if i breed 

100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe X 100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe.

100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe X 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Now we're having fun  I *think* this is reasonabley accurate.



******* said:


> 100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe X 100% amel, het for caramel, lavender and stripe.


42% Amel, 66% possible het Caramel, Lavender & Stripe
14% Butter, 66% possible het Lavender, Stripe
14% Opal, 66% possible het Caramel, Stripe
14.% Amel Stripe, 66% pos het Caramel, Lavender
4.7% Opal Caramel (or Lavender Butter I suppose), 66% pos het Stripe
4.7% Opal Stripe, 66% possible het Lavender
4.7% Opal Stripe, 66% possible het Caramel
1.5% Opal Stripe


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks.

What about

100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe X 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe

and

Normal Het Butter Motley X Normal Het Lavender Stripe


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

******* said:


> 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe X 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe


This one is a bit out of my league, you'd get motley/stripes, amels, lavenders, caramels, opals, butters... each in a variety of motley/stripe patterning, would be a nice selection 



> Normal Het Butter Motley X Normal Het Lavender Stripe


This one I believe that you'd get normal motleys, possibly het stripe, amel, caramel and lavender.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe X 100% normal motley, het for amel, lavender, caramel & stripe


thats a hell of a mix lol..


you would get such a mix i would need either a programme to be more specific or ssthisto to do it as shes the scientific genius here 

you'd get normal, amel, lavender, caramel, opal, butter, and all as normals and stripe, motleys and striped motleys.. but hardly any of each.. you might not even get the same snake twice in that


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You've got essentially four recessive traits there.

Three quarters of the offspring will be motley; one quarter will be stripe.

And you've got a one-quarter chance of any given recessive trait cropping up. Therefore:

You have a 1:256 chance of getting a Caramel Opal Stripe (four homozygous recessives).
You have a 1:64 chance of getting a triple homozygous morph - Butter Stripe, Opal Stripe, Caramel Lavender Stripe or Caramel Opal Motley.
You have a 1:16 chance of getting a double-homozygous (plus motley if not stripe) morph - Butter Motley, Opal Motley, Caramel Lavender Motley, Caramel Stripe, Amel Stripe, Lavender Stripe.
You have a 1:4 chance of getting a single-homozygous morph (plus motley) - Normal Stripe, Caramel Motley, Lavender Motley, Amel Motley.
Anything else will be a Normal Motley with a pile of possible hets.


----------



## marc p (Jan 6, 2008)

if my carolina and my snow breed what will get?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Normal X Snow = Normal het Amel, Anery. 

"Carolina" is just a fancy name for "Normal".


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*What would I gat If I breed the following corns?*

Tequila sunrise ghost, 100% het amel corn
striped creamsicle corn
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

anonymousribcage said:


> Tequila sunrise ghost, 100% het amel corn
> striped creamsicle corn
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You'd get 50% Rootbeer het Amel, Stripe, Anery and Hypo.
You'd also get 50% Creamsicle het Stripe, Anery and Hypo.


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*thanks*

what would you breed my tequila sunrise ghost, 100% het amel with if it was your choice and why?


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*Help!*

What would I get if I breed my tequila sunrise ghost 100% het amel with a blizzard corn? With an oketee? With a plain amel? With a ghost? What would I get if I breed a striped amel with a lavendar? striped lavendar with amel? PLEASE ANSWER AS MANY AS POSSIBLE I NEED TO MAKE PAIRINGS FOR THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

I just foung out my tequila is homozygous for lava or ultra does that change anything? If so can you give me the new offspring
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOU EFFORT!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

First, before I get into anything else:

A "Tequila Sunrise" - if it is a real one descended from the original VMS Tequila Sunrise animal - is strongly suspected to be a hybrid Ratsnake and is _not_ pure corn - from what I'm reading it looks like they've got Yellow Ratsnake (_Pantherophis_ _obsoletus_ _quadrivittatus_) crossed in to increase the yellow look. This yellow often takes the form of the "Mustard Eater" marks around the mouth. There may also be Grey ratsnake (_Pantherophis_ _obsoletus_ _spiloides_) in there - which is responsible for some of the frosted look AND possibly for the introduction of the Ultra gene.

Therefore, any offspring you get will also be hybrid ratsnakes.



anonymousribcage said:


> what would you breed my tequila sunrise ghost, 100% het amel with if it was your choice and why?


Another hybrid animal, and clearly mark the offspring as hybrids, with as much information about the parents' genetics as possible. If I wanted to make the best use of the genes available, I'd probably cross it into something that was at least heterozygous for anery, amel and hypo, in order to produce as wide-ranging a clutch result as possible. Maybe a Creamsicle het Hypo and Anery. 



anonymousribcage said:


> What would I get if I breed my tequila sunrise ghost 100% het amel with a blizzard corn? With an oketee? With a plain amel? With a ghost? What would I get if I breed a striped amel with a lavendar? striped lavendar with amel? PLEASE ANSWER AS MANY AS POSSIBLE I NEED TO MAKE PAIRINGS FOR THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!


With a blizzard corn, you'd get hybrid yellow ratsnake/corn crosses (Henceforth I will call these North American Ratsnakes) in the following proportions:
50% North American Ratsnakes het for Amel, Charcoal, Anery and Hypo
50% Amelanistic North American Ratsnakes het for Charcoal, Anery and Hypo.

With an Okeetee you'd expect 100% North American Ratsnakes het for Anery and Hypo, possibly het for Amel. Okeetee is not a separate gene, and the best you could hope for is some wide black borders on the normals.

With an Amel you'd expect 50% North American Ratsnakes het for Amel, Anery and Hypo, 50% Amel North American Ratsnakes het for Anery and Hypo.

With a Ghost you'd get 100% Ghost North American Ratsnakes possibly het for Amel.

----------------------------------------

Crossing a Striped Amel to a Lavender would produce 100% normal het for Stripe, Amel and Lavender.

Crossing a Striped Lavender to an Amel is the reverse of this - and would produce, again, 100% normal het for Stripe, Amel and Lavender.

If the genders match up your best pairing would be Striped Amel to Striped Lavender, which would produce all Stripe het Amel and Lavender (AKA het Opal). 



anonymousribcage said:


> I just foung out my tequila is homozygous for lava or ultra does that change anything? If so can you give me the new offspring


You would need to know WHICH - because Ultra works differently than Lava. Does that mean it's not a Ghost? Ghost is Anery Hypo and I've calculated the results based on that. A Lava Anery is called an Ice. An Ultra Anery would be called ... ummm... Ultra Anery.

I would strongly question whether your animal is homozygous Lava OR Ultra if you're in the UK - these genes aren't amazingly common over here yet. Has the breeder told you it's definitely homozygous for one of these two things? Any chance of a photo of him?

Edited to add: *facepalm* 

If he's 100% het for Amel he CANNOT be homozygous Ultra. He would be an Ultramel Anery at that point (het amel, het ultra, homozygous anery, possible homozygous hypo) .... so if you were told he was homozygous Ultra AND 100% het for Amel, I wouldn't be sure the person who told you that knows what they're talking about in terms of how Ultra/Amel works.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:roll: ....troll........


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*tequila (again)*

My tequila is among the original VMS clutch heres a picture.
 The breeders believe he's possibly het for ultra or lava but they're not sure. I am in the U.S. (colorado) I'm actually not far from vms. Do You have a company? If so we can exchange info.
P.S. how do I gat a striped opal??????????


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*sorry*

Sorry the breeder gave me the wrong info (some idiot working for vms) He's actually possible **** ultra or lava ( there not sure). My feeling towards vms employee ---->:bash:lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, if he's het for amel, he's not homozygous ultra. He could well be HET ultra (and thus an ultramel anery) but that's as much as he can be. 

I wouldn't have thought he was homozygous lava as well; it's quite possible he is het. 

No, I don't have a business - I'm a little hobbyist breeder who has a head for genetics. 

To get a striped opal you've either got to buy one (expensive) or make one. If you bred your striped lavender to your striped amel, you'd get all stripes het for amel and lavender. Breed those stripes together and you'd expect all stripe offspring, and each egg has a one in sixteen chance of being Opal Stripe.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

was wonderig if you could help me 

i have a male blizzard corn snake now i cant find a female to pair him up with so what would you choose to put him to?? the corns i have are in my sig if any of them be any good to go with him. if not what do you suggest?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

By preference I'd put him to the female bloodred - to produce hets for Whiteout


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## anonymousribcage (Feb 28, 2008)

*thanks!!!!!!!!!!*

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! If you want any of tequila's offspring you can have them to add to your own gean pool!!!! By the way I'm not a large bussiness owner (just a small breeder) I was just wondering if you were.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

a tequila sunrise, i was led to believe at one point was an ultramel anery..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

anonymousribcage said:


> if you want any of tequila's offspring you can have them to add to your own gean pool!!!! By the way I'm not a large bussiness owner (just a small breeder) I was just wondering if you were.


I appreciate the thought, though being in Britain means it'd be very difficult for you to get any of 'em over here


----------

